# Cheap Guitar Strings in Vancouver Tri City area



## DarkDove (Jul 10, 2008)

I live in the Tri-City area in Metro-Vancouver BC and I was wondering where are some good places to get cheap strings? I usually get cleartone or martin strings.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ordering online from juststrings.com has been the best deal that I've found.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

I order from this guy all the time. cheapest I can find . over 35.00 shipping is free to Canada.. as well as US of course. service is great and fast .. recommend the them highly

Check out our latest Specials!


----------

